# Panny 42" Plasma needs repair



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I got a new Panny 42" plasma in December 2006 and the remote and front panel buttons no longer work as of Wednesday. Only the ON/OFF button works. The volume is fixed at an OK range. No channel changes, no volume changes, no input changes. At least, with my HR20 connected, I can still watch TV.

Repairman just left and quoted $650 to replace the D/T (digital tuner) board. When the unit is off, the front panel LED blinks 20 times and then off for 3 secs and repeats the cycle.

Any others out there had problems with their Panny Plasma TVs? A $650 repair for a 13 month old $1300 TV seems rather steep. I just got an offer letter to purchase an extended warranty for 12 months, but Panny won't accept my application after hearing it needs a $650 repair.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow. Tough luck.

No, I've never heard of this before but anything can break. Did the tech act like he'd seen this before? That would tell you a lot. If it is a common problem, you might be able to get Panasonic to pay for the parts.

I'd also check over on AVS and see if anybody there has seen this before.

Otherwise, can I assume something, that you are using a separate audio system?

If it was me, I'd get by for as long as I could. I'd put a piece of black tape over the front panel LED because that blinking alone would drive me batty. Otherwise, I'd use it and not fix it. Every month you can get by, its replacement gets cheaper.

There is no way I'd spend $650 to fix it. If it could last another 6-12 months, by then you'll be able to buy a better TV for well under $1,000.


----------



## Satsince1978 (Jun 28, 2007)

Try one thing!
Take the batteries out of your remote and with them out try the front panel buttons. I had somewhat simular situation and this showed me that one button was stuck on the remote and would not let the TV work properly! Someone spilled Pepsi on the remote and did not tell me about it!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

The front panel buttons do not work. The issue has nothing to do with the remote control for the TV or D* IRD. The D/T (digital tuner) board apparently is locked up and need replaced. The tech did not say anything regarding if he's seen this in the past. I do not have a sound system connected. Luckily, whenever the problem started, the volume was around 23 which is avg volume and it is now stuck there. So, I can watch TV fine, just can't change the volume or mute it, or do anything with the TV's tuner or change inputs (such as watching a DVD).

I called Panny back yesterday to tell them the tech said the repair would be approx. $650. The woman took my info down and had me fax some stuff into them. I am waiting for Panny to call me back next week to tell me if they can do anything. Even if they'd split the repair or allow me to purchase the 1 year warranty and accept this claim would be 'acceptable' for me right now.

Wish me luck.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Trust me on this one. Press them for a fix on their dime. This set is only a month or so out of warranty and it shouldn't have a problem like this. Tell them you bought a Panasonic for its reputation of high quality and good customer service. If the first CSR you talk with balks, asks to speak with a supv. I agree with Carl about checking AVS first to see if others have had similar problems. Do a little research via Google as well.

I had a problem with a $135 battery for my laptop that was also just out of warranty. In this case, I checked Dell's web site to see what others were posting. Guess what, a bunch of people had very similar problems. I used that info. to get a free replacement. Total time? About 30 min!

Good luck. Let us know how it turns out. But be persistent.

John


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ Agreed, 100%. Your post made me check. I thought the labor warranty was only 90 days but it's 1 year, as is parts. Now knowing that, Panasonic should cover this. The OP should push them. He may have to get to the right person in customer service to make this happen but Panasonic should agree to this repair.

I do like the OP's thinking. Panasonic offers an optional 3 year warranty. Offer to buy this if they pay for this repair - the whole $650 fix, not half.


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

Post your problem here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=167
I have been on that board for 8 years and somebody will help you. There is a guy there that works for Panasonic and has helped a lot of people.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, I will.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

An an example of how to do these sorts of things right, my Sammy DLP is 13 months old. Samsung has a 12 month warranty and they give you an additional 3 months for prompt registration. All on line, darn easy to do. My set started acting weird about 3 weeks ago. Very intermitted problem and totally random, but from time to time it either wouldn't power up or after running for a while, it would just power down. Hitting the power switch would bring it back up although it might take a cycle or two.

Samsung's contract repair guy comes out this morning totally prepared. Had me briefly restate the problems then proceeded to replace the lamp ($250 or so), ballast, main circuit board and one auxilliary board. Took him the better part of a couple of hours to do so. Told me he thought it could be a bulb that was just starting to go bad, but he'd never seen one with quite the symptoms mine was exhibiting and given that I was close to bumping up against my extended warranty period, he didn't want to take any chances with piecemeal troubleshooting given that we were dealing with an intermittent problem.

Now that's stellar customer service! We've got a Sammy plasma upstairs in the bedroom, one of their MP3 players, and a couple of their cell phones. When we need to purchase electronics in the future, we'll definitely remember this experience.

And my guess is, so will you!

John


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Update - I called Panny back today to see what they can do since I haven't heard from them yet. Even though I faxed my info on Friday, the woman just got the paperwork yesterday and is trying to get in touch with the repairman to get a breakdown of labor and parts. Appears positive in regards to getting Panny to cover the repair, but still keeping my fingers crossed that they will step up and do the right thing. I should hear from her on Friday. Wish me luck.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Update (2/18/2008) - after several calls to Panasonic, they have agreed to pay for the repairs to my 13 month old plasma TV. The repair estimate was $652. I am awaiting the new D/T board to arrive and then the repairman will call me to set up an appt.


----------



## MattyD (Feb 18, 2008)

I have the same thing with my Panny 37" going on right now... it is 17 months old...

Please check your Private messages..

Thanks-
MattyD.



n3ntj said:


> Update (2/18/2008) - after several calls to Panasonic, they have agreed to pay for the repairs to my 13 month old plasma TV. The repair estimate was $652. I am awaiting the new D/T board to arrive and then the repairman will call me to set up an appt.


----------



## MattyD (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey all-

I have just PM'd n3ntj on this issue, but I wanted to post what is a known issue about Panasonic Plasmas bought in 2006: regarding the Digtal Tuner Board.

My 37" failed in the same way and to make a long story short, after reading N3NTJ's post I knew that this had to be some sort of Panasonic Issue... not a sole case...

Anyway...Yes Panasonic will cover it if you provide them with the correct paperwork, but the board did NOT fail. My repair guy spoke with a number of repair guys in the area and they have found that on the Panasonic TH-37PX50U - or the TH-42PX50U or the TH-50PX50U, the Digital Tuner board is connected to the motherboard by a series of small screws. These not only hold it in place but also are the grounding screws for thsi board. They are NOT tight enough from the factory and they are backing off just enough to loose the ground contact and lock the board up. That then comes across as a failed board.

If you have this model TV and use loose function control this is the first thing that you should have your repair center check. Once my guy learned this, and tightened them down, the unit is working like it had on day one!

Matt


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

This is a tremendous tip, MattyD. You should post this over on AVS if you haven't already.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

The repairman was here yesterday and replaced the D/T board. I mentioned to him about the screw issue, but he had already checked that originally and after doing so, it did not fix the problem. My plasma is again working fine and its nice to be able to change the volume again, watch DVDs, or change to the TV's tuner.


----------

